# How to replace the rear bumper cover chrome trim



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim*

I was searching for instruction how to replace the chrome trim that appears to be a seperate piece of trim on the rear of the Phaeton. Mine has some issues on the passenger side and would like to remove it to have it either repaired or replaced. Any help would be appriecated.


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (Roger Moore)*

also interested in the instructions, my chrome trim part is damaged too.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (Roger Moore)*

Hello:
I have replaced this bit of chrome trim on my rear bumper. It is not difficult to do, but you do need to remove the bumper cover from the car. If you are a patient do-it-yourselfer, you can DIY. If you don't have the time or the tools, it's not expensive to have your VW dealer do the work for you, the car doesn't need to go out to a body shop.
To remove the rear bumper, you need to remove the two outboard tail-lights. It is prudent to purchase new foam seals for use when you re-install these rear lights. Make sure you (or your technician) does a very thorough job of removing the old seal material and cleaning both the body of the car and the light assembly before installing the new seal.
Attached is a PDF that explains the removal process. I will try and post pictures later on.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (PanEuropean)*

Attached is a PDF that explains the installation process. Respect the instructions given to tighten fasteners in the specified sequence, that sequence is important if you want everything to fit properly and look good when you are done.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, this is great stuff. Just ordered the seals, thanks for the tips.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (Roger Moore)*

Below is a photo showing the outboard rear light. You can see the seal (a new one, because the clear cover protecting the adhesive is still in place on the outboard face of the seal). If you remove any of the four lamp assemblies at the back of the car, you need to both replace the seal and very thoroughly clean the remnants of the old seal off of both the lamp assembly and the vehicle.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (PanEuropean)*

Attached below is a PDF that provides the part numbers for these seals. Sorry I do not have it in the English language. The seal for the outboard lights is item number 7. The same part number fits both left and right, you simply reverse it to fit the appropriate side.
Michael


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (PanEuropean)*

If you plan to replace the chrome bumper trim, either at home or at your dealer, make sure you see what the continuous bit of chrome trim sells for before you start







. I can't find my receipt (I replaced mine) but it was "more than a dollar"







.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: How to replace the rear bumper chrome trim (Rowayton)*

I have found a website that sells Phaeton parts at a good discount over local dealer pricing. http://www.parts.com
They direct ship from participating dealerships nationwide, I have found aready that this site is very good at identification/ part desciption, discount pricing, and fast shipping.
My trim arrived this past week, went back to this site and ordered the seals per Michael's suggestion, same seals as in the ETKA screen shot, thanks again Michael.
Going to Germany on Friday, hope to purchase a few 2009 Phaeton bits and pieces, visiting Dresden Factory as well.










_Modified by Roger Moore at 10:51 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Maxichamp (Nov 7, 2011)

PanEuropean: Would you please rehost the pdfs/photos? Thanks.

Jim


----------



## onefastdriver (Dec 26, 2007)

Tail light seal Part number 3D0945191D

It looks like the chrome trim is $285 at parts.com Part Number 3D5807423E2ZZ.

Thank you,


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I did replace it without removing the bumper. if you examin the new part you see where the mounting points are.
the old one will be destroyed by the proces but in my case it was already damaged.
so begin on one side at the beginning near the wheelarch, that piece is the easiest part. with two flat scredrivers or better with trim removal tools you can lift the point of the chrome trim and pull gently backwards, that piece will bent at the next mounting point, gently break that piece off. the next what you see are the two mounting points. the clips are fitted in the middle and point to above and bottom. so put a thin screwdriver in the middle and gently go to the top so you can push the mounting point down. the other screwdriver is to lift the chrome piece while pushing the top mounting point inwards, the top will disconnect of the mounting point. do the same for the bottom one so you can lift the chrome piece again till it bents at the next mounting point. do this for one hour and you got you chrome piece off and in a dozend pieces.
if a mounting point comes out with the chrome piece, you can push it back in. some will break but if you check every mounting point correctly during removal they will stay where they are. While investigating this I broke one. but the chrome piece is securely fastenend because it got more then enough mounting points.

Jorg


----------

